# unstickered bluetooth cube idea



## Filipe Teixeira (Aug 1, 2022)

I don't know if this is a thing

But has any1 had the idea to unsticker a bluetooth cube and use software to control a cube on a device?

that way you could drill algs easily

the bluetooth cube should have a gyroscope to keep track of the x y z rotations

with a single click one could reset the cube position or case

any1?


----------



## Eli Apperson (Aug 1, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> I don't know if this is a thing
> 
> But has any1 had the idea to unsticker a bluetooth cube and use software to control a cube on a device?
> 
> ...


That's actually a very good idea, hopefully someone more knowledgeable about software then I will look into it.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Aug 5, 2022)

i found this:






but didn't find people using a cube with gyro to rotate the cube on the display


----------

